# Sleeping With The Enemy



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

This is what happens when it's 8 degrees outside and you live in a poorly-insulated house ...


----------



## Ina (Jan 24, 2014)

Good morning Sifuphil, that picture reminds me of when it gets cold in this old log cabin, and our 8.5 lb. Yorkie curls up on top of my husband's bald head in the middle of the night. Hubby has threatened to put MUD in my ears if I ever snap a shot of them in that position. I guess we all have our sensitivities.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmmm ... I'm bald as well ... you've just given me a great idea - thanks!


----------



## Anne (Jan 24, 2014)

Goodness, I came to discuss how good the movie was, and got a couple of chuckles instead!!!   Thanks, guys!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey! Did you catnap my kitty? That's him, I'm sure of it. Give him back!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 25, 2014)

Try this Phil:


----------

